# black background



## freelanderuk (16 Aug 2011)

i have a sheet of the black background stuff that lfs sells ,what is the best way to get it to stick to my 5' tank, i have seen baby oil and vasaline mentioned, which is best or recomends please , painting is not really an option

thanks
chris


----------



## Tom (16 Aug 2011)

Sellotape!


----------



## freelanderuk (18 Aug 2011)

thanks, i ended up buying a product called jbl fixol from the lfs on there recommend, and i can report that it works very well, i cut the background roughly to size and then using the applicator tube of fixol i spread the a small amount of liquid on the back of the tank , offered up the background and then used the squeegee to remove all the air bubbles ,once happy i trimmed the background and used tape to seal the edges, plenty of liquid to do  few tanks
cheers
chris


----------



## tyrophagus (18 Aug 2011)

I used water. Still there a year later.


----------



## freelanderuk (18 Aug 2011)

now you say    and a lot cheeper, jbl stuff £4.75

cheers
chris


----------

